

Show HN: Ephemeral, unsendable, and trackable emails – no downloads - dgobaud
https://www.sendpluto.com/?r=YC

======
sdrothrock
"unsendable" makes me think that the e-mail cannot be sent, rather than what
the service actually offers -- e-mails that can be retrieved AFTER they are
sent.

The idea of mutable e-mails scares me a lot, even if they're immutable after
the receiver opens them.

~~~
miniunicorn
Haha, maybe I should create an email client that just doesn't work. Then
emails would certainly be unsendable.

